# Can you sell raw goat milk in your state?



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

As soon as people found out I got dairy goats, they started asking if I was going to sell milk. I just found out it's legal here in Ok. I can sell up to 100 gallons a month legally so if a friend or neighbor wants raw milk I can sell it, trade it, or give it to them. It looks like I might have to get more does one of these days.

edited to add: I just got this from the realmilk website. 


> Raw milk sales are legal on the farm. Farmers can make "incidental sales of raw milk directly to consumers" without having to obtain a permit. While state law does not specifically define what incidental sales of raw cows milk are and leaves this determination to the discretion of the state inspector, raw goat milk producers can sell up to 100 gallons of goat milk per month without a permit. Farmers making incidental sales of raw goat milk have the right to advertise.
> 
> Even though the incidental sales exception does not apply to raw cheese, state law does not prohibit farmers from making cheese using milk or cream produced on their farm.
> 
> Farmers making more than incidental sales of raw milk must have a raw milk permit. This permit is only good for raw milk sales, not for any other raw dairy products. Producers wanting to sell raw milk products must obtain a manufacturing plant permit.


It looks like I can't sell cheese, butter, or other things, but no problem selling milk. Now I need to find out if it's legal to sell eggs, chickens, ducks, etc.


----------



## moosemaniac (Mar 7, 2003)

Yes, with a license.

Ruth


----------



## Faithful Heart (Jan 28, 2006)

Wow....100 gallons!? That's cool. As far as I know, it's illegal here in Georgia unless you have a license, which also means inspections, AND all the "proper" milking facilities. I believe I can't even sell it as pet milk.


----------



## Kazahleenah (Nov 3, 2004)

No I can't... not even for pets!  
Look up your state...
http://www.realmilk.com/milk-laws-2.html

Kaza


----------



## crazygoatgirl (Dec 6, 2004)

Here in Arkansas we can sell 100 gal a month with no license. The only requirement is that it has to be picked up at the farm. If anyone is curious about if they can sell milk in their state you can go to www.realmilk.com and find out your state regulations for selling milk and you can also submit an ad to go under your state. 

Faithful Heart you might want to check this page http://www.realmilk.com/where1.html#ga


----------



## Faithful Heart (Jan 28, 2006)

Here's what it says for Georgia:



> The state has banned the stale of raw milk for human consumption through its interpretation of the Georgia Dairy Act of 1980 and also through its adoption of the 2003 version of the Pasteurized Milk Ordinance.
> 
> The sale of raw milk for animal consumption is legal if the distributor is licensed under the commercial feed laws. The Department of Agriculture currently has several distributors of raw goat milk for pet food under license.


So.... :grump: I'm not about to get myself all involved with the government - inspections, paperwork, all the stupid rules. WHEN I have a goat to milk (cause I only have a billy right now), we'll just keep it for ourselves and give extras to the chickens, dogs, and cats.


----------



## ChickenMom (Sep 27, 2005)

Not in Louisiana, EVERYTHING has to be pasturized!


----------



## moosemaniac (Mar 7, 2003)

Maybe we could start a massive State-by-State campaign to ease up on the licensing requirements for small farms.

Ruth


----------



## kidsngarden (Mar 24, 2006)

In WA a law just past that you can sell raw milk in stores even! I haven't checked up on this for specifics yet - but we have local raw milk at the food co-op. It used to be that even if you sent some milk with bottle kids it had to be dyed for animal use only.

We currently have no milking does, but will by late fall - YEE HAW!

kids


----------



## goatkid (Nov 20, 2005)

Technically, it is not legal to sell raw milk in our state without being a grade A dairy. Our dairy inspector has said he will look the other way if we sell "pet milk". In other words, if a friend comes to the farm and buys a bottle of milk, no problem, but no taking milk or edible milk products to the farmer's market.


----------



## midkiffsjoy (Sep 29, 2005)

THANK YOU SO MUCH!!! I live in Texas and have been writing letters and emailing my state for a YEAR and no one in the "proper" departments would TELL ME!!!! grrrr

Thanks Ya'll!!! I should have just asked you guys in the FIRST place!!!!


----------



## SweetTater (Mar 25, 2005)

There are quite a few that sell goats milk, chickens, eggs, ducks ect.. in my area.


----------



## Ranchermom (Oct 25, 2005)

Its legal to sale in the State of Texas but you have to have a raw milk permit. In order to get the raw milk permit you have pretty much inspection in your dairy which can cost an arm and a leg to build, septic, three sinks, bathroom, so big so wide building, located so many feet away from the main house etc...Once you get this license you still have to only sale from your farm. 

A case was thrown out recently with a farm delivering it. It was dropped cause the milk technically was bought from the farm all the emails/faxes and money exchanges was at the farm and the truck is part of his farm. I thought that was pretty neat. Our dairy guy takes orders at the farmers market and customers come pick up there milk that they already paid for via internet. 

Its easier to get a permit to sale for animal consumption I dont think you need the dairy room operation, my neighbor has her permit for that, but you do have to dye the milk and label it "Animal consumption only" some people say as long as they just put the label its ok but its not you have to dye it too. Who would want to drink blue goat milk?

Now cheese falls under a different catorgory out here, which I thought was so wierd, it falls under the Food Manufacture section and the facility for that is a lot less to do then the Milk Dairy regulations but still not that easy its still going to cost you.

I recently did research on this for our farm and talked to three different Admin guys for the health dept.

These can be found at

Texas Admin Code


----------



## Freeholder (Jun 19, 2004)

Here are the regulations for Oregon:

Oregon 
Raw goat or sheep milk sales are legal on the farm and in retail stores. No permit is necessary for farmers with no more than nine producing goats and nine producing sheep who sell the milk on the farm directly to the consumer. Raw cow milk sales are illegal except for on-farm sales where the farmer has no more than three producing cows on the premises. The state prohibits advertising for on-farm sales.

Farmers producing raw goat or sheep milk can sell in retail stores if they obtain a producer-distributor license and have their own bottling plant on site. Licensees can sell goat or sheep milk products such as butter, cream, yogurt, and cheese as well. There is one licensed goat milk farmer in the state at the present time. 

Kathleen


----------

